# Hello



## George24 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi everyone. I used to breed mice a few years ago. I have some cages available for sale, I'll post them for sale on here shortly. Thanks!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! I'll be watching for your posts - I'm after cages!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I know you......


----------



## George24 (Feb 25, 2018)

That you do


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

George24 said:


> Hi everyone. I used to breed mice a few years ago. I have some cages available for sale, I'll post them for sale on here shortly. Thanks!


Welcome to the site...

Jeff M


----------

